# bali fun



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

a few from my recent trip...


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Excellent !!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool shots and i bet a great experiance.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Sweet Pics, look like a great trip with some great sites!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

very nice!


----------

